# White 72 Raleigh Sports buildup



## jimbo53 (May 26, 2021)

Picked up an excellent shape 23” frame set from irideim, added parts from my spares, tires and tubes and with addition of brake shoes and some tweaks, she’s ready to hit the road.


----------



## juvela (May 26, 2021)

-----

Congratulations on yet another fine build!   :  ^  ]

And even a correct lamp.

Are handgrips Dare or Raleigh labeled Dare?

One does not so often encounter the white examples.


-----


----------



## HARPO (May 26, 2021)

Nice job. Well done!!


----------



## slowride (May 26, 2021)

Even have the correct self adjusting brake levers on it! I never thought that one would be brought back to the extent you have done so when I saw it posted! Nice work! I think in that timeframe grips are dare label right?


----------



## jimbo53 (May 26, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Congratulations on yet another fine build!   :  ^  ]
> 
> ...



Thanks! The grips are not Raleigh labeled Dares, just the regular ones. I try to get them when I find them online, since they do have a habit of splitting a bit.


----------



## jimbo53 (May 26, 2021)

slowride said:


> Even have the correct self adjusting brake levers on it! I never thought that one would be brought back to the extent you have done so when I saw it posted! Nice work! I think in that timeframe grips are dare label right?



Thanks. Had a decent set of self adjusting brakes in the parts bin, just waiting for this project. They are the labeled Dare grips. They are decently comfortable compared to some.


----------



## juvela (May 26, 2021)

-----

jimbo even got the genuine Gripfast seat binder and wedgebolts!  :  ^  )

you did not mention plans...retention for you or family member?  vendation?

very nice.


-----


----------



## jimbo53 (May 27, 2021)

Will most likely keep it and ride, but I’ve said that about bikes I’ve ended up selling or trading, too!


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 3, 2021)

white is very classy ,nice bike congrats


----------



## irideiam (Jul 30, 2021)

Well done, glad it went to a good home!


----------

